# Job Search



## Deez (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello All,
I am currently in the United States and looking to move my family to Abu Dhabi or Dubai. I would like to find a job in the area so I wanted to ask where is a good place to look for jobs in those areas? Any websites, placement agencies, or the likes you recommend?
I've only just started my search and I'm not familiar with the area so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It helps to know what type of jobs you are looking for/qualified to do. Also, can't your family help you?


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

There are jobs advertised on LinkedIn


----------

